# S2 9.2A



## ivaylo1971 (Apr 15, 2003)

I am thinking of buying an S2 9.2A, 1978. I would like to know if this kind of boat can be sailed accross the Atlantic. What I mean is, is this kind a boat strong enough, and is it good for single-handed offshore cruising. Thank you for your response.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It will be interesting to see what others say, but in general I suspect you''ll hear that the S2, while a decent production coastal cruiser in its day, is not cut out for offshore work. The 9.2 is the cruising version of the 9.1, with a detuned rig, shorter keel, and wheel steering. I believe the 9.1 was considered the purer version and performed quite a bit better. In either case, however, they are strictly in-shore boats, not ocean crossers.

J. Wagner
Echappe''
Charlevoix, MI


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

While I agree with JWag that the S-2 9.2 was a so-so coastal cruiser and really never intended or suited for serious offshore work, I disagree that the design is in any way related to the design of the 9.1. The 9.2 was a Slikkers design and the 9.1 was a G&S designed MORC race boat. They are completely different boats in all ways. Of the two the 9.1 is the better boat in most respects. In my book the 9.2 is a strange piece of naval architecture.

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## ivaylo1971 (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks very much.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It''s a great boat, I had a Center cockpit and would suggest it because of the room and layout. They made a 36 footer....when I die and go to sailing heaven that''s the boat I want......S2 was designed for the great lakes.....if that tell you anything....it was reliable, stiff in a good wind and rough water.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*this is a fine boat*



ivaylo1971 said:


> I am thinking of buying an S2 9.2A, 1978. I would like to know if this kind of boat can be sailed accross the Atlantic. What I mean is, is this kind a boat strong enough, and is it good for single-handed offshore cruising. Thank you for your response.


First of all......yes there may be boats "better" suited to offshore cruising. The S2 is well built, with a better capsize and motion comfort rating than many boats other would offhandedly tell you ARE "better" suited.including all bayfields up to 32 ft, halberg rassey 34. and Island packet 32.......the S2 9.2A also has the same motion and capsize ratio as a Gozzard 31........

I have owned many boats and I work on them for a living .....have all marine certifications....ABYC , CMET, Raymarine etc.........I am currently in GermanyI bounce back and forth between here and Mallorca.....last year we refitted Enigma....the worlds 26th largest yacht and worked on Wally B AND hamilton 2 which both charter at 70,00 a week.

I know boats, and I have had the S2 9.2 all over the great lakes, through the rivers, Gulf of mexico, carribean all the way to Venezuela and back......also Mexico, and down to Panama...

No problems.......it is an excellent value as well............

As far as an Atlantic crossing......when I lived in Plymouth Englad I met a guy who had been on many oceans.....in a special canoe.........anybody hears of the 5300 mile crossing of the pacific......Kenichi Horie in a 19ft sloop in 1962....or Robert Manry's ATLANTIC crossing ina 13ft boat.....1965?

Also ......the 9.1 is not a "more pure" form of a 9.2A.....they are different boats all together.......
Good luck.....what ever you choose....just go and do it.........


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Francislee-

Any particular reason for resurrecting a dead thread. The previous post was well over four years old... and you really shouldn't revive dead threads. Please check dates before replying.


----------



## agaliha (Nov 28, 2006)

*S2 9.2 is a very stout boat*

I owned one for 11 years. It's only similarity to the 9.1 is the manufacturer's logo and approximate length. The 9.2 is a ton (literally) heavier because the hull is solid fiberglass (no balsa core). Her rig is stout with only one spreader and a wide spreader base. A boat of the age you are looking at would need new standing rigging to cross the pond. None of the S2's were designed for ocean voyaging, but many have done it. 
Agaliha


----------



## mrdarklight (Apr 6, 2010)

sailingdog said:


> Francislee-
> 
> Any particular reason for resurrecting a dead thread. The previous post was well over four years old... and you really shouldn't revive dead threads. Please check dates before replying.


Why?


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

mrdarklight said:


> Why?


:laugher


----------



## rmcanear (Dec 30, 2012)

I resurrect dead threads cuz im cool like that. and it still pops up when I search info on this subject. glad to read anything I can get on the S2 9.2a becuz only a lucky few had the privilege to own one. I've had more than a share of boats and love the S2 Brand. To have survived this long out of production says much. I'm not in a race but know I could if I need to be stupid enough to think point B is significantly better than Point A for me, but its not. but the journey means something, so I sail S2. wish they were still in production. but greed goes toward the stupid who throw it away so they build powerboats instead. Go buy one you wont be disappointed.


----------

